# Realistic Gains



## TheGuvnor (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi,

I'm currently bulking on a 4 day split. I bulked last year from 12 to 13 stone, took a few months but that was due to my diet.

My diet I have now nailed and I'm averaging around 4,000 cals a day.

Realistically, how long would it take to put a stone on?


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Quality weight gain, 4-6 months.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

jw390898 said:


> Quality weight gain, 4-6 months.


Took me 5 months to put a stone on so I would say that is spot on. Though the second stone will be harder than the first stone I would have thought (unless diet and workouts were good before).


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

natrually around 4months.. it is hard


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

stone of muscle natrually in 4 months ? ok then


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

sizar said:


> stone of muscle natrually in 4 months ? ok then


I think when you haven't been training long and you finally get diet and routine right 4-6 months is very realistic to put on a stone of muscle do you not?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

beginner gains rule


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

2lb a month (lean muscle) if diet/training are spot on and plenty sleep...so 7 month AT LEAST. keep track of ur bf%


----------



## TheGuvnor (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm finding it hard to keep the fat down on this bulk. I have been drinking whole milk and can see a bit of flab forming - so I've stopped drinking it and gone back to skimmed.

I take USN Muscle Mass 3 times a day - 600 cals a shake - 42g of protein.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

jw390898 said:


> Quality weight gain, 4-6 months.


wtf????

by saying quality weight gain i assume you mean pure lean muscle mass??? most pros need at least 5 years to put on a stone of pure muscle mass lol

just keep training hard mate and eating well adn your body will recomp as it feels it needs to. the more you train, diet, research and become in tune with your own body the better your physaique will become


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Took me 6 months, but then again I used to eat crap :laugh:


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Took me 6 months, but then again I used to eat crap :laugh:


6 months of a stone of PURE muscle? i will happily pay out if thats true LOL


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Lawl, look at all dem' h8rz m8.

A stone in half a year sounds achievable.


----------

